# RIMOWA LUGGAGE anyone..?



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

Just have this love for RIMOWA LUGGAGE..Surely others also..?


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

I know people swear by it in the German-speaking world. Lifetime warranty or something.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

MisterV said:


> I know people swear by it in the German-speaking world. Lifetime warranty or something.


It has quite a extensive following through out the world and is awesome luggage, however it is not for the budget friendly
consumer


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Limbo in red here, matching the car colour. Beauty Case, 2x Multiwheel 73, Motebook L, Cabin Multiwheel 37.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Limbo in red here, matching the car colour. Beauty Case, 2x Multiwheel 73, Motebook L, Cabin Multiwheel 37.


Limbo in Red or possibly maroon..? Never seen that color before..Nice luggage


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Carmonared it is.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

stuffler said:


> Carmonared it is.


 The LIMBO Collection is just lovely. We are off to Panama this evening and I am taking my Topas Stealth and wife her Blue Limbo for carryons


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

I've seen them. I love them.
Ultimately I had to choose between getting one vs actually being able to still go on Vacation *LOL*


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

What advantage do these have over conventional polycarbonate luggage cases (e.g. tumi/samso)?

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk

Edit: added punctuation


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

sauuce said:


> What advantage do these have over conventional polycarbonate luggage cases (e.g. tumi/samso)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: added punctuation


You won't look as silly when checking into first class.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

chuasam said:


> You won't look as silly when checking into first class.


Nice.. My cheap, economy-riding ass has nothing to worry about then 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

I have three Topas models (IATA multiwheel, 29" wheel and the 28" trunk, two of the limbo (29" multiwheel, 45L multiwheel), one small Tropica case (these are their aluminum waterproof cases) and one Salsa sports trunk.

I like Rimowa's aluminum frame luggage for check-in baggage as they are lightweight and very strong (nothing I have seen is comparable)...it is really easy to have an overweight bag with a large traditional ballistic nylon bag.

As carry-ons, Rimowa bags suck, you can't really stuff them and there is no quick access pockets like you would get in a traditional ballistic nylon Tumi. I ended up regretting my small Topas and Limbo bags. The Rimowa trunk models are by far my favorite, as the large traditional Rimowa 50/50 split clam shells are horrible to use because they dont fit on luggage racks so they always end up on the floor.

For the Salsa, I have had the zipper break, but luckily there was a Rimowa store in the city I was traveling and they were able to restitch the zipper and have the bag back to me next day. I have had one of my Limbo bags crack but it was repaired for free. As for the Topas, I have been using these bags the longest and I have yet to break anything other than wheels.

Before I started using the Topas about 10 years ago I used all Tumi bags and their American made 1050D ballistic nylon bags were awesome...sure after 10 or so years you might have to have a handle replaced but they lasted forever. I still have some of them but I don't use them anymore because I like the 4 wheel bags better and for check-in luggage they are just too heavy.

For me the best is a modern Tumi carry-on (or any other ballistic nylon 4 wheel carry-on) and a Rimowa Topas trunk for checked luggage.



sauuce said:


> What advantage do these have over conventional polycarbonate luggage cases (e.g. tumi/samso)?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: added punctuation


Rimowa is the pioneer in polycarbonte luggage...in my opinion they are the conventional choice if you want polycarbonate luggage. They have been doing it for almost 20 years well before Tumi began making it. In the past there were very few Rimowa stores worldwide, which made Tumi a bit more practical if something were to break but now it makes no difference.


----------



## sauuce (Feb 9, 2014)

KlausD said:


> I have three Topas models (IATA multiwheel, 29" wheel and the 28" trunk, two of the limbo (29" multiwheel, 45L multiwheel), one small Tropica case (these are their aluminum waterproof cases) and one Salsa sports trunk.
> 
> I like Rimowa's aluminum frame luggage for check-in baggage as they are lightweight and very strong (nothing I have seen is comparable)...it is really easy to have an overweight bag with a large traditional ballistic nylon bag.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I was under the inpression that rimowa only made the aluminum luggage cases.

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

sauuce said:


> Thanks for the response. I was under the inpression that rimowa only made the aluminum luggage cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


No they make both and the POLY is also a top notch quality product..Own and love both here..


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two of them, carry ons. Love them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkshaun (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife wanted and bought, she swears it rolls easier than our samsonite, the internal features are nicely done but in my humble a lot of $$$s just for good looks and a few pouches and zips.


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

hkshaun said:


> My wife wanted and bought, she swears it rolls easier than our samsonite, the internal features are nicely done but in my humble a lot of $$$s just for good looks and a few pouches and zips.
> View attachment 13364161


Agreed! They are nice but simply too much dollar for what they are worth. But I guess that is how they recoup their marketing costs  !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b (Jan 30, 2018)

Hopefully soon


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

How is the weight on the aluminum models? My wife wants a large check-in, but we are constantly going over the 50lb weight limit for check in luggage in a Samsonite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wezbarber1 (May 3, 2015)

Carry on models are the way to go. Rimowa ncheck ons are the most stolen baggage from the baggage carousel. 

I like the design but wont buy the check on size for this reason alone. I wont buy the carry on size because the aluminum model is so damn heavy.

Bottom line is that I want to love Rimowa but thre are overwhelming reasons why my check ons are Samsonite and carry ons are Tumi.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Renaissance Reddy (Dec 22, 2012)

What is the warranty on rimowa carry ons like?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I have 5 rimowas in my family,the oldest was purchased more than 5 years ago

Their warranty works is flawless if you visit their boutique but sucks if you visit the dealers (sorry sir,you gotta carry your warranty book everywhere you go...) in the boutique they simply note the serial and do the service needed

Personally I won’t buy their topaz model as the empty luggage is already heavy

Their wheels doesn’t feel like an expensive luggage though,especially when you carry them on cobbled street like in Italy....


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Jhchr2 said:


> How is the weight on the aluminum models? My wife wants a large check-in, but we are constantly going over the 50lb weight limit for check in luggage in a Samsonite.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The weight is not bad, albeit aluminum is a bit heavier than polycarbonate. If you're consistently going over the weight limit, I would be more concerned about your packing habits rather than the luggage weight. The Rimowa is only a few pounds heavier than a Samsonite in my experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhchr2 (May 25, 2019)

Artking3 said:


> The weight is not bad, albeit aluminum is a bit heavier than polycarbonate. If you're consistently going over the weight limit, I would be more concerned about your packing habits rather than the luggage weight. The Rimowa is only a few pounds heavier than a Samsonite in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't realize packing habits were something to be concerned with. When we pack, we gather up all the items we want to take on our trip and place it in the luggage we decide we are taking. If a bag will not met the requirements of the airline, or if we happen to purchase items on our vacation, we make arrangements to meet the airline requirements.

If your argument is that we pack more than necessary, you'll have to take that argument up with my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Jhchr2 said:


> I didn't realize packing habits were something to be concerned with. When we pack, we gather up all the items we want to take on our trip and place it in the luggage we decide we are taking. If a bag will not met the requirements of the airline, or if we happen to purchase items on our vacation, we make arrangements to meet the airline requirements.
> 
> If your argument is that we pack more than necessary, you'll have to take that argument up with my wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't trying to be insulting. My wife and I also have to make a point to stay under the weight limit, and that means leaving out some items when packing. Travelers could have luggage that weigh 1 lb and they'll have 51 lbs of items that they want to store. I think we're used to the times when the luggage weight limit was 70 lbs, so it doesn't matter how light the luggage is as it will never be light enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm a fan of Briggs and Riley....it used to be Mandarina Duck but their zips break after a while. Briggs and Riley and discreet, understated and very robust. I've been all over Europe, the Middle East and Asia with a carry on, a suit carrier or mid size case with never a problem whether I fly economy or business.


----------



## GrussGott (Nov 15, 2012)

Vibroverb said:


> I'm a fan of Briggs and Riley.... Briggs and Riley are discreet, understated and very robust.


Same recommendation - B&R are excellent, understated & generic looking with an unconditional lifetime guarantee. Let the Rimowa people be your decoys and spend their time at the lost & stolen counter while you're catching your ride to the hotel.

We basically have 3 setups:

*(1.) The long haul*
B&R maximum check-in for multi-week global trips, various carry-ons (and for us "carry" means carry, no wheels / trolly bags)

*(2.) The business set up*
Since wheelie bags take up unnecessary room and weight with frames, wheels, etc we switched to hand-carry soft-side euro-compliant carry-ons. For me that's a a Tom Bihn Western Flyer and Synapse 25 which also carries a rolled up pilot laptop bag for when I get there. I can get 3 suits and fixings in there if need be (using the roll method) or sometimes I'll switch up to the Aeronaut 45, but usually the WF + Synapse works great. TB also has a lifetime warranty and none of mine show any signs of wear in years. Looks-wise, TB was pretty far down the list, and I tried a lot of other first, but after I got my first TB I understood why they're popular - just all the little things you notice how well thought out and designed these are. This is a custom-engineered travel tool, not luggage : )

*(3.) The casual travel set up*
This is usually my Mission Workshop Rambler + the TB A45 - the Rambler is excellent for trekking, including urban shopping runs - I once hiked the groceries for a full thanksgiving dinner including turkey 4 miles with this thing. MW has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I take on average 50-60 flights a year and have been for over 20 years (first as a consultant and even afterwards). Luggage is something i take very seriously - dont cheap out on price, and focus primarily on utility: that's my motto.

A lot of destinations I fly to, airlines are getting increasingly strict about not just check-in but also carry-on weight. Now when you are carrying a full underwater camera system, laptop, dive gear and other stuff, this starts to become an issue. The fancy names are all well and good, but for me, the best option is a Samsonite clamshell ultralight carryon (that comes in at under 1kg in weight) and an Antler ultralight checkin bag (under 2kg). That gives me a lot more flexibility - eg, the option to, say, take another lens or a spare strobe.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

*Rimowa Luggage anyone..?*


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

*Re: Rimowa Luggage anyone..?*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Rimowa Luggage anyone..?*

Merged with the already existing thread. I do not see the need for a duplicate thread in our Cafe.


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

*Re: Rimowa Luggage anyone..?*



stuffler said:


> Merged with the already existing thread. I do not see the need for a duplicate thread in our Cafe.


That is correct and totally agree with you 110%..


----------



## nicholascanada (Jan 12, 2009)

Love it, on my list one day.


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

the only way to travel.


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

All of my carry-on luggage is Rimowa and Louis Vuitton. The handle came loose from my Rimowa aluminum hard-shell, so I have them a call. They overnighted me not only a replacement handle, but a spare one as well


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

#MeToo (the old-school aluminum one)


----------



## Redleader (Oct 13, 2009)

Rimowa Polycarbonate are very light. Aluminium are quite heavy. The Polycarbonate ones are not designed for intensive use and will eventually crack - usually close to the handles where the shell is flexed through being picked up. The Aluminium ones are more rigid but if dropped or handled roughly they will very quickly become covered with dents. They can also have holes punched in the Aluminium skin quite easily (like a drinks can) and the whole frame/chassis can be deformed or twisted. If dropped on one wheel it may be punched inwards. If under warranty which is very good Rimowa will replace them (Polycarbonate or Aluminium) otherwise they cannot be repaired so are a write off.

The clamshell opening design means that packing organisation and finding things is quite easy but the case must be fully open on a flat surface so not suitable for hotel rooms with limited space and luggage stands.

The wheels roll very smoothly and the cases have nice handles and are a pleasure to manoeuvre around on smooth hard floors. As they are hard cases closing the lid on an overpacked case is not possible without risking damaging them.

These suitcases are stylish and expensive but not at all designed for hard use. They are for affluent travellers who plan a small number of trips each year.


----------



## RyCheDay (Feb 12, 2020)

I looked at them but thought they added too much weight to a roller carry-on. Ended up getting a hardshell brics instead


----------



## bradbaldwinfitness (Apr 9, 2020)

I’ve been wanting my first one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Horology (Jan 28, 2015)

How about their new iPhone cases


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Have my aluminum Rimowa for over ten years. Replaced all the locks and wheels on the check in luggage last year, and they should be good for another ten. Covered with dents and stickers but love them all the more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverixk (May 19, 2014)

Nice collection, 

I only have one cabin luggage from rimowa right now, 

Looking to add an entire topas collection when I get to germany after this COVID thing


----------



## BreguetBrat (Nov 12, 2017)

*January trip to DUBAI again*

Wife and I are in Sri lanka for the last 6 months at our winter home and early in January we flew off to DUBAI for my wife birthday and headed right to the DUBAI MALL and just had to have this new RED 45L Aluminum Carry On..I have zero need for another but could not resist adding this to my fleet..


----------

